# Opening day



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

Good luck to all you bow hunters out there! Not going to make it this year but next weekend it's on!!!


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

odogg said:


> Good luck to all you bow hunters out there! Not going to make it this year but next weekend it's on!!!


Me either unless one walks out in the yard. Got some church business in the morning, don't hunt on Sunday's.
Monday afternoon sounds like a good time as that is when I have been seeing them in the pasture.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Fixing to hit the hay for any early morning hill country hunt if we can dodge the rain. Hopefully the bucks I have had on the camera are still hanging around. I will hopefully post up pics in the morning, good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck guys. Be sure to post up pictures of any kills!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*OK*

Get up and let's lets go
Everybody be safe and GOOD LUCK
IT"S TIME


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Good luck everyone. I've been in the stand a hour already, just waiting for the sun to come up.


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

Cant wait what age yall think?


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*Sorry da Mn pics*

Yep


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Take or pass? Any age estimates. Not sure why it's sideways. Score?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

heck yea...shoot


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

How about this one?


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

I would be out of arrows already!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Gonna kill the first one and wait until next year on the one above


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This one is on my list of kills this year too. Mainly because he's too narrow and he is old.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice deer!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

nadda for me this am. had one im gonna nickname "airbrakes" running around off in the distance. first time i hear her coming and i get a chance im gonna blast her ***


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Had a slow morning. Heard deer rubbing all around the blind but only had a doe and yearling with a 1.5 buck. Turkey's stopped by and did their thing and that petty much did in my morning. My cameras are showing nothing except a few coming in at night. I have a picture of the above buck in full velvet at 9pm and at 9am the next morning he was rubbed out except for 1 piece of skin hanging by his ear.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Didn't see jack diddly here in Shelby county. Maybe due the fact I was winded. I have a bad case off the squirts and now have to move another tree stand. Ugggg.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My dad saw about 8 doe and some yearlings opening morning. Yesterday evening he saw 4 doe, yearlings and a little buck. Didn't shoot at any of them. The guy we hunt with stuck a big doe last night though. Have not heard from him about this mornings hunt.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Didn't hunt last night due to work. Only saw 3 bucks this morning with one of those being on borrowed time until he presents me a shot. Same blowing doe was back. I might shoot her twice once she steps out


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> Didn't hunt last night due to work. Only saw 3 bucks this morning with one of those being on borrowed time until he presents me a shot. Same blowing doe was back. I might shoot her twice once she steps out


Lmao STICK THAT HOE! I mean doe..


----------

